# Difference between crocheting and knitting?



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

My question gives me away, but I figured here was a good place to ask it...
I obviously know not much at all about either except that one uses 1 crochet needle (I guess) and the other uses 2 knitting needles. Is it simply a preference of one over the other or is the end result that different? Can you just do "straight" things by crocheting and mittens/sweaters/socks, etc. by knitting? I am going to teach myself to do one of them and I am leaning towards crocheting, because it seems the product is "thicker" or more substantial, unless it's just the kind of yarn. I would like to do scarves and blankets for starters, but if I got pretty good and more confident, a sweater sounds nice, too. Does a person tend to do the one and not the other? I really do appreciate any and all the advice you can give...Thank you!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Yes, 1 crochet hook, 2 knitting needles. You can make flat projects and work in the round with either form. Most people do tend to prefer one or the other, but it is quite easy to be proficient in both. It really comes down to personal preference really. 

With knitting, you create a series of loops on one needle, thereafter you transfer from one needle to the other by pulling new thread loops through the old ones. In basic crochet, you are manipulating one loop at a time through previous stitches. However there is also Tunisian crochet which is almost a marriage of knit and crochet, though honestly it has it's own unique appearance.

There are a couple fairly substantial differences in the resulting fabrics from knit vs. crochet though. First, crocheting uses more yarn than knitting over the same area. Therefore crocheted fabric can sometimes be thicker ( not always, it depends on the stitches used). Also, knitting uses 2 basic stitches, knit and purl, to accomplish most fabrics. Crochet has a variety of different stitches, depending on how you wrap your yarn around the hook. Finally, knitted fabric tends to more stretchy and flexible then crocheted fabric. If you are able to create using either form of thread art, then you can often use these traits to your advantage, tailoring your efforts to produce the desired result.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I agree with Falls-Acre, I do both and like FA said its a preferance as to what you want to do and like. I like both. And I have learned the Tunisian method also. You can also do the method called Knook. I do different things and change when I get a little bored with something. I love all of them.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I crocheted most of my life because my mother crocheted: blankets, afghans, baby things, vests,doilies, etc. Then in my old age, my hands started suffering and I tried knitting (easier to learn if you know how to crochet). Knitting is easier on the hands for me, plus all the new things I can make. Now I knit more than I crochet, but I love both. Of course, I also spin and weave too---sigh.


----------



## Deniser (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you both very much for the input! I have never heard of either Tunisian crochet or Knook. Will google both. Any recommendation as to which one is "easier" to begin with to gain some confidence? Does the Tunisian crocheting or Knook require more experience? Again, thank you!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm thinking crochet is easier as if you loose a stitch it does not ravel/run down the piece as knitting does. At least for me.

and I find that one needle/hook is easier to control that two or 4 or more needles in knitting.

The above could be that I learned to crochet at 9 yrs old, and knitting a bit here and there since an adult.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Unfortunately, whether or not you have difficulty learning either is going to be completely personal. I've taught lessons (and classes) for both knit and crochet. I always found that most individuals had more trouble learning crochet than knit because once you cast on, knit has all your stitches laid out for you. Crochet it's very easy to miss a stitch or accidentally add a stitch when you didn't mean to.

Honestly, I would recommend trying both, so you know which will work for you. For me, my mother tried to teach me crochet as a kid, but I just couldn't get it. Not until I was an adult. Now I love to crochet! One of my daughters can't seem to understand when I try to teach her to knit, but she caught on to crochet in minutes! It really just depends on you! Look at videos of both, see which one fascinates you more and start with that one.


----------



## alpacaspinner (Feb 5, 2012)

If you try knitting, and just can't seem to "get it" (I couldn't), see if you can't find someone to show you how to knit German style (sometimes called Continental). I learned that in 45 minutes, from my German MIL.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

I have crocheted for years, not sure when I started. 
I tried knitting and it was just too much coordination for me


----------



## Taratunafish (Aug 6, 2007)

keep something in mind: if your grandmother (who is teaching you to crochet) is right-handed starts a project for you (beyond the chain), then hands it to you for you to try and you are left-handed, there will be a screw-up in your piece, and your grandmother will be perplexed, trying to figure out what happened!!

: )


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

The Knook is crocheting that looks like knitting. I got my little kit at Wal Mart and not expensive at all. The thing is if you want to just crochet you dont add the ribbon that comes with it. The Tunisian is different and I got a book with a dvd off Ebay, but I had been doing it for a few years and wanted more different types of stitches. I like it, so basicaly I do alot of different things so not to get bored or burnt out.Nothing wrong with a change every once in a while. Good luck!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with the others that it jsut depends- I tried to learn knitting- and for the life of me I could not get it- AT ALL!
The person trying to teach me- brought me in a crochet hook - 30 min later- I was practicing- that was a yr ago- this yr for Christmas- I made everyone Dish cloths, scarves, fingerless gloves.. and I have a blanket going now and I have the slouchy hippie hat down pretty good
You should try both- see which you like doing better- I have a friend who knits beautiful things- but can not pick up crocheting!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> Becka03 Welcome to the Fold!


Thanks Marchwind!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm in the try both category. For knitting, start with short needles, size 8 and use worsted weight yarn. For crochet, start with a size I through K hook and use worsted weight yarn.

When working a large project, I'll crochet ... it is faster but it uses 1.5 times the amount of yarn that knitting the same piece would use.

In crochet, when you turn your work, put a safety pin in the chain(s) you just made to identify your last stitch. The first and the last stitch of crochet always confuses me. In that aspect, knitting is easier because all the stitches are on the needle for me!

I learned how to knit when I was 8, then didn't knit again until, I don't know, 6-8 years ago. I taught myself to crochet about 15 years ago.

knittinghelp.com has great short videos to get you started with knitting.

Good luck, have fun and don't give up! Muscle memory plays a lot in fiber arts and you only acquire that by keeping at it!


----------

